# advice about used RV purchase



## Nan (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, we did some research and we found what we think is the right RV for us. We are checking everything that you find on the usual check lists but just wonder anyone has advice on the price and if there is anything any of you have found after the purchase that you wish you had thought to check prior to purchase?  

Also looking for insurance ideas.  Our agent says they add it to the auto policy.  Is that the norm?(haven't gotten a qoute yet.)  Here is what we are looking at, any advice or comments would be appreciated.  1999 Georgie Boy Pursuit 35' with 31,942 miles.  Ford V10, living room slideout.  Asking $43,000


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Apr 28, 2004)

advice about used RV purchase

Nan

According to my resource the used retail value of it is $43,950 (less repairs and add for optional equipment).

Hope that helps.

Cindy
RVUSA.com :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Apr 30, 2004)

advice about used RV purchase

Nan,
Welcome to the forum.
Our Class A is on a policy by it's self and not added to the other vehicles in the family.  For full coverage it runs around $180.00 every six months.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 19, 2004)

advice about used RV purchase

Nan:

I have always heard that the V10 is somewhat of a gas hog.  You might also check to see if there were any recalls by Ford on the chassis and make sure the original owners had them fixed.  Check your furnace and hotwater heater to make sure they work and definitely check out the awning.  It cost approx. $1500.00 to replace one.  And I would have the tires and brakes checked also.  Some drivers are brake riders, not saying the owners were, but replacing brakes on a motorhome at 35 thousand miles might be expensive also.  And climb up on top of the motorhome and check the roof.  Is it rubber, has it been cleaned, are the seams and seals in good condition or do they need to be cleaned and caulked?  If they have been resealed were they done with rv sealant or house type?

Also, remember that in almost all states it is illegal to tow without auxiliary brakes in the towed vehicle.  If you have an accident, even if it isn't your fault, you can be ticketed for unsafe towing.  Check it out.

Good luck and happy camping.

RonSr

'02 Southwind 37U/Workhorse
'01 GMC Sonoma w/Brake Buddy


----------

